# Itchy skin



## Charo (May 2, 2017)

Taking test E 300mg 3ml a week and Equipoise 250mg 3ml a week and turinabol 4 pills daily im feeling itchy and red dots all over my body anyone have any idea what to do im on the 5th week now


----------

